# My groups is drifting down and left



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

With my Sig P250c I shot 50 UMC 40sw 180 HPs and 20 WWB 40sw 165 FMJFNs today at the range. On the fresh mag (10 rnds at a time) I get a few in the center and drift down left. Fill the mag and repeat, same thing. As I shoot more it gets lower.

I think the long trigger is making my hand tired. Reckon so?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, sounds like it, I'm a huge proponent of bench resting a pistol to see where you are grouping. If you group in the bullseye you know that your sights are on and can then concentrate on shooting form, trigger squeeze, controlling flinch, pushing, pulling, too little trigger finger, too much trigger finger, changing your grip at each shot, keeping your front sight on target, follow through, etc........

http://www.lasc.us/FryxellCrackShot.htm


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

You know, you're right. I never bench rest before, it's always free hand. Next time I'll do the bench rest and see how my groups go. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SigmaBoy said:


> You know, you're right. I never bench rest before, it's always free hand. Next time I'll do the bench rest and see how my groups go. Thanks.


Yep, I kinda learned the hardway shooting off hand thinking it was my form that was sending my groups right of center, alas, I bench rested the pistol after talking with the rangemaster and my sights were indeed off, thus my back sight needed to be drifted left, then I was in business. It's wise to at least deduct that issue from the equation. While many pistols' sights are dead on from the factory, many are not.


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

You are right handed and jerking the trigger. Yes?


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

SigmaBoy said:


> With my Sig P250c I shot 50 UMC 40sw 180 HPs and 20 WWB 40sw 165 FMJFNs today at the range. On the fresh mag (10 rnds at a time) I get a few in the center and drift down left. Fill the mag and repeat, same thing. As I shoot more it gets lower.
> 
> I think the long trigger is making my hand tired. Reckon so?


Denner is right on the money ... I gauge the accuracy of my handgun sights by the tightness of the group of the first 3 to 5 rounds initially fired from a cold weapon. After that, there are so many variables that come into play that you'd drive yourself crazy thinking you needed to readjust the sights, or change your grip, or change ammo, etc ...


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Not only that, I have to deal with the long trigger pull. Getting a comfy grip at the start of the trigger is one thing. Maintaining a comfy grip at the end is what my problem is, my hand was shifting to keep my forefinger pad on the trigger so the trigger pull is just too long.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

its the gun ; you should have bought a glock

no' here this might help


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I shot 50 today. I think I'm getting better as all my shots hit at 25 feet. Yay!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Lookin' good! Keep practicing until you can keep them all in one of the small bullseyes (top left or right) at that distance!


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Today, I did the 3 round shooting and rest sessions. While resting I noticed my right shoulder is sore. I have a hurt shoulder and got an appt for injections there. Maybe I'll shoot better then but this target proves that my shoulder is the problem. My first shots (and maybe some seconds) gets the center but the follow ups moves around.


----------

